# colt python



## reff (Oct 29, 2014)

I have recently purchased a used colt python. I believe it to be stainless, but, from the serial number, it should have been made in 1981. I have read that colt did not make a python in stainless that early. I do not have the stamped "s" in the shroud, but when the grips are removed, it does have an "s" stamped on the lower grip area. Please help!....reff


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pictures


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Any possibility that it's nickel plated?

I had a 4" nickel Python that I bought in 1977.


----------



## Smithboomer (Sep 7, 2007)

Electroless nickel looks a lot like stainless steel.


----------



## reff (Oct 29, 2014)

I have read where the "s" stamped under grip, does make it stainless, but I have read elsewhere, that colt didn't make them stainless until a few years later. How could would I know stainless vs. nickel??? It looks stainless to me but, I would like to be sure.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Try contacting Colt.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

My Python was made about then and is nickel and looks stainless although its a .38 spl.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

See if a magnet will stick to the Python


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> See if a magnet will stick to the Python


That will not tell you for sure. Some stainless is magnetic. Especially the kind that can be hardened. 100 and 300 series stainless is non magnetic. 200 and 400 is magnetic. I know my S&W 629 is magnetic. If it is not magnetic though I would say it is stainless.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rustygun said:


> That will not tell you for sure. Some stainless is magnetic. Especially the kind that can be hardened. 100 and 300 series stainless is non magnetic. 200 and 400 is magnetic. I know my S&W 629 is magnetic. If it is not magnetic though I would say it is stainless.


You are correct, the only true statement is 
" if it is not magnetic though, I would say it is stainless " 
:smt023


----------



## reff (Oct 29, 2014)

went to my local gun dealer, they said 99% it was stainless..(after doing a scratch test under grips)...so I finally called colt, and they could only verify it was a 1981 production gun. They will be sending a confirmation letter, so finally I should know.


----------



## reff (Oct 29, 2014)

OK, Now that I know what is going on, I will share. Colt has sent me a letter, what I have is a 1981, 4" python in "coltguard". I don't know that I would agree with colt personnel, but from their opinion, (talking with them) that this finish is rare and highly collectible. I was told it was only made for two years, and even then, only in a few pythons. This has now become, the official word from colt.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If it's more of a matte finish that's what it is. Pay for the letter of authenticity from Colt. It will be worth it if you want to move the gun at a later date. If the gun's in good shape it's worth a pretty penny.


----------



## reff (Oct 29, 2014)

I do have the letter of authenticity from colt and plan on keeping it with the gun. I just hope the value in not being stainless, is not hurt much by being "coltguard".


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

The letter is very good on that revolver and probably worth getting. In 1911 land Colt introduced SS in 1984.


----------

